# should i be shot



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

should i be officially shot due to the fact that i love the group n-dubz :roll:

i await the slander :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Please move this to the flame room, so I can respond. Hadn't heard of them so googled.






For anyone that isn't aware who this tripe is ^^.

WTF is wrong with you mate, awful awful awful. Even if you get past that there all like 15, can't sing and can't rap the clothes alone should say enough. The kids at my school may think this is cool but then they are 8-9 so Ill forgive. lol


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

KammyTT said:


> should i be shot


Yes, but for your annihilation of the English language every time you post, not your taste in music!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

ok admin please move so i can hear the real opinions :lol:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

kmpowell said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > should i be shot
> ...


That is why you were overlooked. But you knew that already, right? :wink:


----------



## Roadhog (May 4, 2007)

NO, your demise should be slow & painfull, like there "Dare i say it " music.

Like there funny hats tho....... :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

qooqiiu said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > KammyTT said:
> ...


hey, im not the worst on here, at least i try

ps............... i have had a few


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

KammyTT said:


> ok admin please move so i can hear the real opinions :lol:


if you are sure :roll:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Eee that's painful to listen to. [smiley=skull.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Let him off ,after all English is a foreign language. :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Jesus wept. What a load of old shite.


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

YES! :roll: 
John.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

simple answer = YES 8)


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i thank you all for your honesty you bunch of tossers!. :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

KammyTT said:


> i thank you all for your honesty you bunch of tossers!. :lol:


Glad to be of service :-*


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

My friend Daniel Kavanagh, went on tour to boost his new album. Hes done a few mixes with Ndubbs and they are like best mates. Look him up KO Kid Kavanagh.

I do like some of his music, but not alot of it..... Horses for courses.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Ok watched the video...

Apart from the nice rack the girl has on it, the only good thing I could see or do with that was turn the sound off on my laptop!

So to answer the question

Yes! Good :idea:


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

I didn't know that people in secure accomodation were allowed stylophones.

I also think it shows "spirit" to steal clothes from tramps.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Shot, no, but many jigsaw pieces do allow the picture to become clearer.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

this isnt my normal taste in music so i think i can be let off..... or have i gone too far this time :roll: .


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

<sigh> ..._gone_ too far


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

John C said:


> <sigh> ..._gone_ too far


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

John C said:


> <sigh> ..._gone_ too far


your posts make no sense :lol:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

There is a certain pride in leaving your incorrect English as is, but editing it afterwards at least proves you can use the edit tool, and therefore, leaves us only to think the rest of the time you genuinely can't spell, or grasp basic grammar. Here was me thinking you just made typos? Ho hum.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

since when have i not been able to spell??

and since when has it been such a big deal?

i understand how frustrating it can be to read posts on this forum,im not exactly the worst ive seen and the fact that thats all your comments seem to be aimed at shows you are a very dull and fixated individual.

surely your posts should be in response to the light hearted topic being discussed? as thats all it was aimed at being.

if i have not used the correct grammer then shoot me. (again)


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Ok, dull and fixated. I confess. :wink:

I'll move on and indulge in the lighthearted banter of the topic in hand. Sorry...

Jeeeesus, shit music! :wink:

<puts gun away and unloads bullits>


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i know john, n dubz are bloody awful :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

If you think Ndubbs is bad, should hear some of the other grime garage i love listening too


----------



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)

Juber said:


> If you think Ndubbs is bad, should hear some of the other grime garage i love listening too


Braaappp.. lol


----------

